# New looking to buy Left handed bow for son



## wiseguy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I am trying to find a Left Handed bow for my 13 year old. He is just over 5 feet tall and has only used a recurve at boy scout camp. I don't want to get killed on price, but would like a used starter bow for him. Something like the Diamond Razor Edge that he can grow into. 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Bow for sale.*

I have a Diamond Razor Edge for sale. It has 30-60 pound draw weight and 19-29 inch draw length. It comes with a Cobra 3 pin sight, hostage arrow rest, d- loop, NAP shockblocker 500 stabilizer, and peep sight. Ill sell it for 250 for the package. Has been used but still in very good condition.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You come to the right place !*

:mg: I'll get the :welcome: wagon out for you !:nod:

I got a Mission Menace for my grandkids ,it covers alot of draw length and weigh ,check 'em out !:wink:


----------



## wiseguy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Wow..*

Lots of quick replies. Being new, I am still learning what is needed. 

There are a lot of accessories, and things to learn. 

I appreciate the input.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Steve. Have fun here.  Check out the Classifieds and also post a WTB ad.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------

